# snow chains for bobcat - recommendation?



## gwiley (Dec 21, 2009)

This question came up in another thread (12-24") but I figured it really belongs in this forum so....

What snow chains do you guys recommend for a skid steer (bobcat 743DS, 16.5x10 tires)? Do you recommend all 4 tires or just the rear? Most of my plowing is on gravel with a few asphalt driveways thrown in for good measure. Lots of steep hills - I have to get a running start backwards up the hill to be able to plow it.

Total revenue from this looks like it might be a few thousand per season at most so I can't get too crazy with the $$.


----------



## Mike Cantolina (Dec 21, 2009)

I'm clearing a lot but definitely need them on all 4 tires. I use the 4 link ladder type:

http://tirechain.com/SkidSteerMenu.htm

I haven't tried any others but the ones I use make a world of difference.


----------



## SINGLE-JACK (Dec 21, 2009)

Mike Cantolina said:


> I'm clearing a lot but definitely *need them on all 4 tires.* I use the 4 link ladder type:
> 
> http://tirechain.com/SkidSteerMenu.htm
> 
> I haven't tried any others but the ones I use make a world of difference.





gwiley said:


> This question came up in another thread (12-24") but I figured it really belongs in this forum so....
> 
> What snow chains do you guys recommend for a skid steer (bobcat 743DS, 16.5x10 tires)? Do you recommend all 4 tires or *just the rear? * Most of my plowing is on gravel with a few asphalt driveways thrown in for good measure. Lots of steep hills - I have to get a running start backwards up the hill to be able to plow it.
> 
> Total revenue from this looks like it might be a few thousand per season at most so I can't get too crazy with the $$.



I made my own out of 3/8" proof chain ... use them just on the rear ... works good enough for my steep (15%) gravel lane. 

I use a box blade with scarifiers for removing ice. I have to use so much down pressure with that attachment that the front wheels seldom touch the ground. However, having them on all four like *Mike Cantolina* recommends is better. 

But, big chains are rough on asphalt. I have a neighbor that won't let me plow his asphalt drive ... oh, damn!


----------



## DK_stihl (Dec 21, 2009)

*Chains*

This guy uses them on the rear. I've used an S-250 w/ blower but it was pavement so no chains.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wqCEGC73UVE


----------



## DK_stihl (Dec 21, 2009)

*Pic*

Here it is.
But the posi-track worked better!


----------

